# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Anyone got a setup for Mid range shooting in Southland

## deepsouthaussie

Gday,

I'm wanting to get some practice in shooting at ranges around 500yards. Does anyone know where I can do this? Or have a setup for this that there willing to share with a keen young fella? Can supply laughs and beer ect.

Cheers,
Tim

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

You will find some deer at 500 yards on top of the Longwoods !

I'd be keen for a walk next week as a spotter - arriving back in Invercargill after 31 years on Thursday !

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Need to do some verifying prior to poping one off at that distance mate.. next few weeks are no good for me but send me a pm if your keen for a hunt sometime.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

> Need to do some verifying prior to poping one off at that distance mate.. next few weeks are no good for me but send me a pm if your keen for a hunt sometime.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Cheers, I'll PM you when I get settled in my new house. Got to buy some furniture and sort out some landscaping before a family get together on October 30th.

Would be keen to host a local Forum BBQ early December if any one else is interested.

I'm still going to the same SPOT X's that I frequented 30 years ago and shooting (spooking  :Have A Nice Day:  ) deer so I'm not looking to encroach on anyone's territory.

----------


## Cartman

I'm in the process of setting up a range at my farm got 800 meters and can stretch out to 1300 but don't want to shoot at that spot at the moment cause there are deer hanging about. Will be ready for shooting in a couple weeks. Have 6 gongs at the moment but 2 are only 100 x 100 . Give us a yell when the weathers more settled and we can organize a day . Nice pics of bald hill by the way


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Sweet @Cartman will do that.. where abouts in Southland are you?

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Bout 10 min east of whyndham . 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Oh nice. Some good rolling hills out there. You backing onto some native? I used to do some shooting out at Brendan cookes who's in that vacinity.. @Cartman

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Yeah I'm right in the catlins

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Apologies in advance! I am in a great hunting country but not enough for a long range shooting kind of thing( unless I want to walk and care a "bit" of wait way up the hills) so if you guys allow me I would like to crash your "party" if possible. 
I am few hours out north from you guys but would love to practice my skills in ranges over 500mts. 

Cheers

Mac

----------


## HUNTY

i would be keen to, if you want to make a day of it,as long as it worked in with my shift work.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

What shift you on now @HUNTY 
send me a text if ya can as I lost all my contacts from phone.
Cheers
Tim

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Will look at doing something on Saturday the 31st I think it is if that works for people. Any one got any more steel? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Im working 0500 to 1700.. bugger.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Mate it's southland it's light till 10oclock

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

After work sounds good to me if your keen and the weather plays ball.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

I'm only available 3 days every 2 weeks.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hey @Cartman,
If not ask too much, i would not mind to commute myself to southland area if i be allowed to join you guys for few rounds, i will love to try my loads at some distances to confirm my "DOP"

Cheers.

Mac

----------


## Cartman

Yea mate more than welcome. Just let me get it confirmed first before you commit to to a big trip.  Where are you coming from?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I am in glenorchy but will be in Queenstown then...
Thank you!

Mac

----------


## Cartman

Shit you must have to drive hours to get a hunt up those ways

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Shit you must have to drive hours to get a hunt up those ways
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


To hunt in Glenorchy the drive is 20-25 minutes plus the walk, to shoot in Invercarguill area is around 3 hours

----------


## Cartman

Yeah nah I was pulling your leg. FYI I can get from invers to venison in 25 mins

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Not going to be able to do any shooting on the weekend now @Cartman as had a woopsie on Sunday and my scope is off to the US for some Warranty repairs (hopefully replacement)
 :Sad:  I hope not to be out of action to long.

Cheers Tim.

----------


## Cartman

Got a spare if you want. But no dramas was thinking of putting it off for a fortnight as my mates culling some fallow on a station and I got an invite

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Im easy mate. Still keen to come out say gday. watch you lads, was keen to verify trajectories with my rig.. will have to wait a bit.. Gonna see how good the Vortex Warranty is..

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

So officially will be postponing the shoot for a fortnight.  The weather looks shit and I've got little fallow to torment

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

No worries @Cartman youre a legemd for puttin ya hand up in the first place fingers crossed I might have a scope back at that point..

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> So officially will be postponing the shoot for a fortnight.  The weather looks shit and I've got little fallow to torment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Youre not going to bully them with the Winmag are ya?  :Grin:

----------


## PERRISCICABA

@Cartman,
I don't know exactly what Vortex scope you have send to the factory, but, I have a HS-T 4-16 MOA/MOA on a QD if that suits you and or even if you want to take it off the base to use with your rings if you wish i can lend you.
Regards the date, i like to "attend" your shooting if i am allowed to.

Cheers.

Mac

----------


## deepsouthaussie

@PERRISCICABA Its my scope thatd being sent away bro. Cartmans just.got animals to slay which is far more exciting..

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> @PERRISCICABA Its my scope thatd being sent away bro. Cartmans just.got animals to slay which is far more exciting..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Oh boy! here i go again big mess up sorry boys, my bad!
Well, the offer still up, if you need it i organise it to be delivered.

Mac

----------


## Cartman

> Youre not going to bully them with the Winmag are ya?


Why yes... yes I am.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Hey mac
Don't worry mate will let you know in advance when the shoot is.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

I'm keen to shoot steel and meet you guys if the timing is good. I have 5 plates that I can bring along. A couple are out in a forestry block so I would need some notice to get them. Cheers 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## greghud

a bit late to be contributing here, but......
the long range club shoots Saturdays over summer starting at 1pm.
there's a couple of new members on the board that are trying to attract new members.
I shot there last Saturday, it was great! you don't need to have a omark and aperture sights. I shot my ruger 300 win mag, and another newby turned up and shot his tikka with a 3x9 scope and went very well.
there is a number of members shooting "FTR" so scoped rifles and bipods are all good. 
currently they are shooting 300 but will be going out further after xmas.
so I hope there will be a few more people join up as there is a facility in place that if it is not used, I hate to think will be given to some environmental case's to "save" 
P.S. I would be interested in a gong shoot if there were one organised, if I can help with anything please let me know.
greg

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Whos the best contact @greghud about the airport range. Also is there a variety of targets/ steel always about and what costs are involved... Ive tried Robbie Gilchrist 3 times unsuccessfully..

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Interested to. I would like to get a club sorted out here once a month but dealing with 1500 cows keeps my hands full. 
For those who are keen will be setting up for next Friday arvo Saturday morning arvo session to try and accommodate . Is still a trial thing as the boss is a bit dubious but we will show him it's all good and nothing to fret for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## greghud

its a full bore range, paper only, but don't let that turn you off. 
I don't have a contact other than to say turn up at 1 or just after on Saturdays, you will see a tall brunette lady, Katherine. shoots a blue f class set up that nelson built for her. she is the secretary/treasurer for the club. 
cost is $5 for the shoot
membership is the princely sum of $30 for the year.
reality is, that if we locals don't support this, it will go the way of the dodo and there will be even less places to shoot.
I missed today, and I feel really guilty about not turning up. but I got stuck at work. more on that later.
I hope to meet some of you down there soon
greg

----------


## greghud

> Interested to. I would like to get a club sorted out here once a month but dealing with 1500 cows keeps my hands full. 
> For those who are keen will be setting up for next Friday arvo Saturday morning arvo session to try and accommodate . Is still a trial thing as the boss is a bit dubious but we will show him it's all good and nothing to fret for.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


if I can help with anything, please let me know.
greg

----------


## Cartman

So will go ahead with a shoot on Saturday 10 o'clockish  to when ever.  Who's keen. Am yet to range the site but should be able to get out past 800 fairly easy
 Will be weather depending also not spending my days off shooting in the rain unless it's at deer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hello there!
Cartman I am still keen but for sure the Saturday is looking pretty bad, but keep in touch I will also keep you updated about my whereabouts. 

Cheers

Mac

----------


## Cartman

Can do Friday arvo or Thursday  too if weathers better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## The Claw

Bugger! I'm tied up for the next couple of weeks otherwise I would have been keen. 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

No worries the lands not going anywhere and the weathers only getting better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Very likely Thursday afternoon is an option for me. Just load 50 rounds of my target load to check it out, more to come. 
Cheers!

----------


## deepsouthaussie

No can do for me this week!  :Sad:   Faarrrkkkkk. Come back too me scope....

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Swt as guys can sort it out any time. Hey mac pm me if you Wana come out on Thursday and I'll trade you use of the range for a reloading lesson.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Lol! 
 @deepsouthaussie, I can lent you my diamondback if you want it... @Cartman consider it done, just be aware, I am a very "strictly" teacher. 

I will keep you guys posted. 

Cheers

Mac

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Its all good mac. I'd prefer to save the loads for when I need to re-zero scope and set it up.
Im on Dad duty anyways as the wife is working my days off for extra coin before Christmas...

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Any bang bang action in the near future @Cartman

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Yeah there will be but may have to wait till after new years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

So we finally got out for some range time. Mac came out we found a spot and slung some lead at some steel. Went bloody well too. Couldn't figure out why I was on target at 640 but couldn't get any where close at 950. Mac suggested changing to g7 drag model. And it changed my solution by 5 moa! Gave it a Crack couple fine adjustments and bang started hitting my mark shot after shot.
Cheers Mac was a bloody good day. Also.a personal best haven't shot that far before was fairly stoked.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hell yeah. What a spot.

----------


## puku

Longwood's there must be some deer coming out on that! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

There won't be for a while now! .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Ok, my side of the story! Lol!
First of all, a massive THANK YOU to you Chris  @Cartman for have me there, all the effort to make this little fun happen. 
Story: after some "bumps" along the road(Chris need to work and little things) I made back from Gore to "The place" and everything start to happen, range setup and we start to make adjustments to our ranging as one had it in meters the other in yards. Anyway, Chris hit the 650 in the second shot and another 2 consecutive after that, in the other hand I fired 9 shots at the same gong and I didn't hit ones. 
Next challenge was hit the 900, I change my ammo to a very fresh reload(24hrs early) and I had a crack on it, wow! Low right in the bottom of the Waratah, some fine adjustments and another 4 shots on target at that distance. WOW! The longest shot to date for me I am very impressed with my self, Chris did help me a lot to spot the shots and we actually had a lot fun calling "no call", "couldn't see it" kind things. 
Any way, an awesome day with an awesome guy full on in the long range thing, very addictive as I personally can't wait till I be able to do it again. 
I think a picture speaks more than words!

Thank you HEAPS Chris for the awesome day!

----------


## Cartman

So im lookin at doing another day on the weekend of the 21st Feb give or take a day. Let us know who's keen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## PERRISCICABA

So, i may be keen as now you know me a bit better.

Just a heads up, follow some photos of the targets i shot after come back home.

BEFORE


AFTER(yes i pull the last shot, the pone low left however, it was not bad for a 5 shot group from my "Tikka")



I hope i sort the sight in out. Borrow a magneto speed from a friend, will use it as soon the weather give me a chance.

All the best and keep us posted.

Mac

P.S.: I don't know what happen with the photos but turn it 90degree clockwise to correct view.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> So im lookin at doing another day on the weekend of the 21st Feb give or take a day. Let us know who's keen.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Bugger in the North Island

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cartman

When are you back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Just check flights again fly back 20th home late afternoon. but then night shift 21st 22nd.... I'll come out for a shot one day!!

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------

